# E/M Bell Curves



## dballard2004 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am not sure if this question has been answered in this forum before or not, but does anyone know where I can find the national bell curve averages for E/M codes, please?  I have heard that MGMA publishes this info, but I am not a member of MGMA.  Do you have to be a member of MGMA to access this info, or is their another source for this info (i.e., CMS)?  Thanks and I hope my question makes sense.


----------



## Judy.Tekulve@cchmc.org (Jun 28, 2011)

*E/M Bell CUrves*

Dawson, We use data from obtained from Decidion Health (ISBN 978-1-935477-53-2). They can be reached at 1-877-602-3835 (Customer Service) or access their web site store.decisionhealth.com. Hope this helps. JT


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## s_campbell (Jun 29, 2011)

CMS has this information. I was always using their data. Also TMA has national data (usually it is more current than CMS) and state data, but the sate data is only for Texas.

Thanks,
Sofia MS, CPC


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 29, 2011)

https://store.decisionhealth.com/Product.aspx?ProductCode=H5125

this is the link for the E&M Bell Curve publication from Decision Health.


----------



## LindaEV (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.cms.gov/NonIdentifiableDataFiles/03_PartBNationalSummaryDataFile.asp

If you know how to open/read the data, you can get it for free here on the CMS website. It is a couple years old, but still useable to get a nice bell graph.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks to all!


----------

